# Sandy -- Ocean Grove, NJ



## distant.star (Nov 11, 2012)

.
Amazing image from one of the finest photographers I know:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bowne/8173879127/#

The pier at Ocean Grove, NJ during the storm.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 11, 2012)

.
Oh, and Bob says the pier is no longer there!!


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome photo!


----------



## infared (Nov 11, 2012)

OK..I am flattered...I know this makes me a Canon Fanboy...but I AM amazed at the image quality with 5D III, 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, ISO 2500.....Handheld in 90 MPH winds...the photos are so sharp..that they freak me out a little...


----------

